# طريقة توصيل 1 سليكتور مع 2 كونتاكتور



## moha1985 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اريد توصيل دائرة كهربائية تحتوي على الآتي :-

عدد 1 سليكتور







سليكتور له ثلاث اوضاع يعني ( 0 - 1 - 2 )

عدد 2 كونتاكتور











الفكرة ان عند وضع السليكتور على وضع الاول يشتغل الكونتاكتور الاول

و عند وضع السليكتور علىوضع الثاني يعمل الكونتاكتور الثاني

و عند وضع السليكتور على و ضع الصفر لا يعمل اي كونتاكتور

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان

و السلام عليكم


----------



## moha1985 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت احصل على مساعدتكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

وصلهم هكذا





أطراف ملف التشغيل غالبا كما بالرسم لكن يكب التأكد من المعلومات على جانب الكونتاكتور أين هما و كم يكون جهد التشغيل و إن كان متردد أو مستمر


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (22 مايو 2011)

مممممشكورريييييييننننننننننن


----------



## Ahmed-aal (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
بالنسبة الى الصور الموجودة اذا كانت هذه هى المكونات الفعلية اى المراد توصيلها مع السيلكتور فيجب اخى العلم بأن الكونتاكتور بالصورة اسمه السوقى كونتاكتور كنترول 4 بول حيث ان السيلكتور لا يجب ان يوصل بأى من الثمانى نقاط العلوية بل يجب توصيله بنقطتى الكويل والتى يتم التحديد عليها قيمة التيار وان كان متردد او مستمر


----------



## love all people (22 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
هذا الكندكتور ليس 4 بول كم تعتقد بل هو 3بول مع no او nc ليس الا وكلامك صحيح يجب ربط السليكتور على نقاط الكويل a1,a2 لغرض غلق الكوندكتور وليس على ماهو مبين في الرسم هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> وصلهم هكذا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## نضال طوباسي (20 أغسطس 2012)

بحاجة الى قطعة ثانية اسمها change over


----------

